# Want to start a planted 30 gallon.



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I was gonna turn my spilos 30 gallon into a planted tank. Was wondering what all I need to get going. Just post a list of stuff of everything I need so I know what to look for. I want to use an iron supplement for substrate but was wondering what kind to use and should I just use the supplement or put rock in their too?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It depend on how planted you thinking to make your tank.Will it house the spilopleura after you planted?How big is your fish?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes it will house him for another month or so. Maybe 2 but hope not. I want it pretty planted but with mainly swords I love swords. But than I wil just transfer everything from the 30 to the 55 which will become his permanant home. How much wattage of lights do I need. What kind of substarte? And so on and so on.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Anbody?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Twitch? Jim? Somebody got anything?


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

im off topic but i was wondering where i could get the actual "piranha" poster that you use for your avatar.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

i have an amazon sword and a compact sword. I have 20 watts on a 29 gallon, and thats not enough for the amazon, but the compact is doing great. I also use flourish fertilizer and a diy co2 injection system


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got 25 swords growing among 2 tanks. I've got 320 watts on my 300 gallon tank with just sand for substrate and 80 watts on my 90 with just sand substrate. I swear that powerheads and proper filtrate mean all the difference in the world...oh and that "liquid plant food" stuff!

Oh, and BTW...This is my 1,000th post so now I'm a Fanatic wo0t!


----------

